# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  لینک دانلود system image برای android api 19

## andreyshowa

سلام،برای بررسی برنامه هام بر روی اندروید 4.4 شدیدا به این فایل نیاز دارم ولی متاسفانه هر چقدر گشتم نتونستم پیدا کنم،اگه دوستان راهنمایی کنن ممنون میشم

----------


## slr560

بیا برادر برو حالشو ببر
هر چی میخوای اینجا هست. با لینک مستقیم:
http://downloads.puresoftware.org/files/android/

----------


## gilas1368

> بیا برادر برو حالشو ببر
> هر چی میخوای اینجا هست. با لینک مستقیم:
> http://downloads.puresoftware.org/files/android/


چطوری میشه نصبش کرد و اینک چطوری میشه documention رو دانلود کرد؟ (بوسیله خود sdk نمیخام)

----------


## abbasalim

سلام
پیشنهاد میکنم اگر intel دارید برید سایت اینتل و سیستم ایمیج های اندروید رو از اونجا بگیرید سرعت شبیه سازتون چندبرابر میشه

----------


## gilas1368

> سلام
> پیشنهاد میکنم اگر intel دارید برید سایت اینتل و سیستم ایمیج های اندروید رو از اونجا بگیرید سرعت شبیه سازتون چندبرابر میشه


سایت اینتل رو دیدم اما نتونستم پیداشون کنم
میشه لینکش رو بذارید

----------

